# Anticipation



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I am about to bust waiting for water to warm up for flathead fishing.

My brushpiles survived the lake filling up. The water is still cold and muddy.
I did not observe a giant shad kill as I have for years before. I do hope 
the shad population is down because I blame a glut of shad on reduced 
catch rate of trophy flathead for the last 3 years.

I have been buying rods and rerigging flathead outfits. Planned on 
taking the little boat out this week but weather doesn't look to promising.

Making plans to stockpile big flathead baits in a bait tank soon. Catfish 
Queen has renewed registration and I told my wife I might expire before
the boat reg does.

I cast over 100 lbs of lead into 2 oz egg sinkers this winter. I have
new hooks and cap lights left over from last years supply. E-bay 
supplied good deals on 3 reels but I agreed that Chad can have one.

I plan on living on the pontoon between trips to the bank to mow 2
lawns.I think about flathead fishing every day and when the fish 
get ready I plan on meeting them.










All these fish were released so I hope they put on some weight since we last
met.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck this year Robby always enjoy your posts of Big Flatheads.........Doc


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

katfish said:


> Making plans to stockpile big flathead baits in a bait tank soon.


The baits biting already if you wanna stock up. Fished last weekend and caught plenty bait in about 10-12' of water. (Bass, Bluegill, Trout, and Channel Cat) Water temp. ranged from 48-56 degrees. Supposed to get real cold for a week or so, I'll probably wait it out.


----------

